# Cypripedium formosanum



## parvi_17 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the first time I've grown this species. Bought it in the fall and it spent the winter in the fridge. In February it started to grow, so I took it out. I have to say, this is a stunning plant. It produced two flowers on two stems. Photos don't do this species justice; it is truly magnificent. Beautiful foliage AND flowers make this quite the Cyp. Unfortunately after only a few days the first flower is already starting to fade, probably because it is warm and dry in my house. It could use a bit more light too.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 7, 2013)

Joe,
formosanum ( and japonicum) are 'outliers' in the world of cyp species.
Quite different and earlier than the others. You've done well.
I have heard of other people growing this species indoors, especially early in the season to enjoy the flowers.
David


----------



## JPMC (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW! I need to get one of these. Beautiful flower and foliage.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Yes, formosanum and japonicum are quite different. I knew this one was earlier so I wasn't concerned about it breaking dormancy earlier. Apparently they can emerge in February and stay green until November if kept warm enough, when container grown. I just wish I had a spot that was a little cooler and more humid, as I think I would get longer lasting flowers. At any rate, it's a joy to see it bloom, and I look forward to seeing what it does in the future.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2013)

pretty and unusual


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2013)

This is a pretty flower.

I haven't done any Cyps yet, but I think this is a good candidate for starting with in my GH.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty princess. Besides the flower, I love the leaves.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 7, 2013)

I love formosanum. I had one in my yard, and it bloomed every year for a while, then started to get shaded out and faded away. I'd love to get another.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 7, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I love formosanum. I had one in my yard, and it bloomed every year for a while, then started to get shaded out and faded away. I'd love to get another.



I wish I could grow one outside! It would make a lovely garden plant. One day I'll move to somewhere warmer


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice! Hoping to get my first cyps this spring.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 8, 2013)

One of my favs, and probably the best one to grow in warm climates due to ease of cultivation, heat tolerance, and limited dormancy requirements.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice. I would love to see more photos!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 8, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Very nice. I would love to see more photos!



I will oblige! I didn't post this one because it's not as nice. It shows the other flower, which after only a few days, is starting to fade. I suspect that is from the hot, dry air that blows around the house from the furnace. I don't keep the plant right on top of a register of course, but it is somewhat near one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

nice!
I accidentally damaged mine last year b/c it froze a little in the spot where it was in my garage


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice!! Well grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazing flower!


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2013)

looks great congrats on that one, have problem to keep mine dormant too, start even with snow on top


----------

